# GOLFERS! Free M5/M6 Driver Promo



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey All-

****s is doing a promotion where if you buy a M5/M6 driver and Rory wins, the cost is refunded to you. I use my brother's old drivers so I am not about to drop $500-$600 on a driver, but I looked into it and it is a "No purchase necessary" promotion, so you can literally walk into a ****s and ask for the form without buying anything. If Rory wins, you send it in, and get a free M5 or M6 driver shipped to you! Offer ends today so grab a form!! 

https://www.****ssportinggoods.com/s/rorywins

_***To claim your free driver if you did not make a Qualifying Purchase, mail your completed original Refund Promotion form (name, address, phone number, email address (optional)), and whether you want an M5 or M6 driver in a hand-addressed, stamped envelope to retailcomm / Attn: Rory Wins Sweepstakes / 13810 Welch Road, Dallas, TX, 75244. _


----------



## magoodall65 (Jul 19, 2018)

Sounds like I need to run by ****s on the way home to get a form. Thanks for the info!


----------

